
A developmental disorder promises a new window onto the brain’s secrets - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/the-woman-who-got-lost-at-home
======
tkahnoski
I once new a person who was extremely clumsy and was a terrible driver having
difficulty determining appropriate actions for turning left and right when on
new streets.

In retrospect, this person probably shouldn't have had a license. However,
current driving tests really only cover vision, comprehension and not a more
general "cognitive spatial function".

The breakdown of the different parts of the brain used for navigation makes
sense.

